# Ibn battuta mall



## Danbirch28 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi there I'm going to be working inside the mall very soon

Can you guys help on ideal living areas that would make it an easy walk or bike ride into work?!

I'm not getting used to the maps so wondered if you locals could help with areas around the mall....

Also I've been looking at dibizzle website for room to rent!!! It just keeps showing rooms for Filipino ladies!! Which at 28 years old English guy is def not me

Appreciate your advice guys

Dan


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Danbirch28 said:


> Hi there I'm going to be working inside the mall very soon
> 
> Can you guys help on ideal living areas that would make it an easy walk or bike ride into work?!
> 
> ...


The Gardens would be the only area within walking distance. Discovery Gardens next nearest but not walking distance most of the year. 

Do you mean a push bike or a motorbike? Whichever you'd be taking a huge risk riding on Dubai roads. Do you realise just how shocking most of the drivers are here? Cycling would also be impossible for much of the year due to the temperature. 

If you don't find somewhere is the Gardens and don't get a car the next nearest areas would be the Marina or JLT. If you find somewhere in a building near the metro stations there you could catch a train to Ibn metro station.


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Danbirch28 said:


> Hi there I'm going to be working inside the mall very soon
> 
> Can you guys help on ideal living areas that would make it an easy walk or bike ride into work?!
> 
> ...


Hi Dan

Discovery gardens is the best option as mentioned by the previous member...but as the Dubai marina and Jumeirah Lakes towers are just one stop with the metro so really worth looking there. what short of budget are you looking for?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I can not imagine it would be that easy to find much of anything in sharing for a western person in DG. Gardens you might have luck but still probly going to be hard Are you going to be working with other western people or are you a manager level in the mall? Maybe if there are other westerners, you can find out where they live. I would suggest do not live in gardens or DG and use the metro and live in JLT. Prices are pretty similar. You will have better luck I would imagine finding a roommate in those areas that are western. It is the same price and you will have access to a pool and a gym. Plus you will be closer to actual night life just being across from the marina. 

What is your budget?


----------

